# Suspension replacement collecting parts



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello! started on this project that I've been putting off too long. I'm buying suspension parts a few pieces at a time. I plan to replace the whole assembly, front and back. 
My first issue: Thrust bearings. I bought online, got two. Did not have any description whether left or right. They arrived and I got two different thrust bearings. One is one piece and have no moving parts, the other is like a bearing where the insides and outside parts turn. They both have approximately the same size.
Are these ok to use? or they messed up my order?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Thrust bearings? Are you talking about the upper strut mount bearings?


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes. sorry about that. I forgot to mention, another challenge is the names of the parts seem to be different from the FSM


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya, I just checked my manual as well...thrust bearings. I'll still call them upper strut mounts...'cause I'm stubborn.

At any rate, yes, they are supposed to identical and one part will spin on a set of needle bearings in the bottom of the mount.
The top of the strut sits on the bottom of the mount. The mount allows the strut to turn smoothly. Piece of cake to change once the struts are out of the way. 3 nuts/bolts, done and done.
SM5066 is the part number I used.

P.S. Too bad you didn't live down the street from me. I've got a '97 GXE that I put all new front/rear suspension on (shocks, struts, mounts, bushings, control arms, boots, everything). Put about a 1,000 miles on it, maybe 3 weeks of driving, and the wife got hit on the front/right quarter. No suspension damage that I could tell, car drove straight for the 1/8 mile up the driveway after getting dropped off by the flatbed tow truck (except that alternator was busted in half, serpentine belt fell off, radiator cracked in half/leaking, A/C lines mulched, front clip hanging/dragging, air bags deployed, windshield busted out)...but hey...it started and ran for the couple of minutes it took to move it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, hold on now. what are you trying to do? I recommend to sort this out before buying parts so you don't end up with new parts that you'll just set aside for performance/better parts that you actually need. Are you going for coilovers or springs/shocks? would you need a lot of camber, or just right? how low are you going? maybe airbags? form or function? look up Tein as well. I think they still have the springs and an adjustable mount for extra camber. 
I had KYB AGX's with Eibach pro-kits with Tein pillowball mounts at one time. did away with the teins due to height issues. 
just a suggestion.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

don't worry I know what I'm doing  Been reading on this for a couple of years now. Thing is, I have not done this project, so I'm not familiar with all the parts I need. 
For instance, got a little issue with the front lower seat. I have seen on other suspension threads that nobody manufactures them. A few months back I saw these parts start to come up online. So I ordered and a few days ago. First I got - parts out of stock, choose a replacement. then they sent me a GM part!
Now they said keep that for a couple of weeks and we'll send you the right part. In a few minutes - part out stock again - choose a replacement.
Maybe I don't need the part? I know some struts come with the lower seat. I'm planning to get the AGX as well. 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, guys. One more part and I have everything. Except, I can't find it even at courtesyparts. Its the rear shock absorber mounting seal. I believe its the spacer as its called in the front end. 
Can I reuse the old one?
TY


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

NVM.
Got my answer. Searched using the part number. Found some for the G20. Keep forgetting its mostly the same car. Parts are just more pricey.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello again!! 
Need to know the best method to torque down front upper strut nut. 
Is it ok to torque it down installed in the vehicle while its on the ground?
I've read many different methods, wanted to know if this is ok with our cars
Thanks!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I've done it both ways. Hanging on my 97 Sentra. On the ground on my 98 200SX.
Never noticed a difference...Not both ways are right though...Don't know which one is more "correct".


----------



## BoostedGa16 (Sep 7, 2014)

Az, im running teins with kyb shocks,i assume theyre the street level teins but i could be wrong, they came with the car.Anwyay,whats that pillowball you were talking about?Is there something i can add to my coilovers for camber adj.? I'm running some 18" rims with no offset at the moment,but plan to kick it down to 15" with a fat lip and an ignorant amount of negative camber lol


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I've gone through pillowball mounts in my search. Tein part- top front strut mount. I believe it the whole top in ine piece. It will give you a smoother feel hence the bame "pillow". It will however increase the ride height because of its size.


----------

